# Could I make some money with my new business venture?



## Sue Ellen (2 Jun 2011)

I've patented this idea so no stealing 

I bought a furminator recently because the shedding from the dogs coats was driving me mad.  I find it very good and am also collecting the hair because I think the birds would love it for nests.  Now the problem is how do I get them to use it   Reckon by next year I'd have a black sack full.  Any chance they'd pay me for it


----------



## horusd (2 Jun 2011)

Insulation, or get handy with the knitting needles and spindle!


----------



## callybags (3 Jun 2011)

The biggest problem a business with this type of customer base is looking after the bills.


----------



## Marion (3 Jun 2011)

Hi Sueellen

It might be in your interests to diversify and perhaps enter the sheep-shearing business.

You could try out your skills this weekend at the sheep-shearing festival and get first-hand experience and knowledge from the experts.

It takes place in Kilkenny this weekend. You could also bring down your cats to take part in the Cat laughs festival.

Sounds like you could be on winner there.

Marion


----------



## Firefly (3 Jun 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> I've patented this idea so no stealing
> 
> I bought a furminator recently because the shedding from the dogs coats was driving me mad.  I find it very good and am also collecting the hair because I think the birds would love it for nests.  Now the problem is how do I get them to use it   Reckon by next year I'd have a black sack full.  Any chance they'd pay me for it



You'd be barking mad...furget it


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Jun 2011)

Marion said:


> Hi Sueellen
> 
> It might be in your interests to diversify and perhaps enter the sheep-shearing business.
> 
> You could try out your skills this weekend at the sheep-shearing festival and get first-hand experience and knowledge from the experts.



Hi Marion,

Probably too much crawling around under those coats for my squeamish likin'.  At least I can control it with the dogs with Advantix or the likes.



Marion said:


> It takes place in Kilkenny this weekend. You could also bring down your cats to take part in the Cat laughs festival.
> 
> Sounds like you could be on winner there.



Even though we feed a wild cat I'm actually a little afraid of them because of their claws/nails.  Like to keep them at a distance so Kilkenny is far enough away for my likin' 



Firefly said:


> You'd be barking mad...furget it



LOL .  You're right about the barking mad bit me thinks.


----------



## BillK (3 Jun 2011)

callybags said:


> The biggest problem a business with this type of customer base is looking after the bills.


 

Has to be the best response!


----------



## Seagull (8 Jun 2011)

There was an article somewhere about a couple who made jerseys using their dog's fur.


----------



## Ceepee (9 Jun 2011)

callybags said:


> The biggest problem a business with this type of customer base is looking after the bills.



Yes, that would really get my dander up.


----------



## BillK (9 Jun 2011)

Seagull said:


> There was an article somewhere about a couple who made jerseys using their dog's fur.


 
Hope it was deloused first!


----------

